# Compatibility Between Samsung 3D HDTV and Sony Blu-ray Player



## jacofman (Mar 15, 2011)

I recently bought "last year's model" Samsung UN55C8000 3D HDTV. It's great. Along with it, I also bought their 3D starter kit with two pairs of Samsung SSG-2100AB/ZD 3D glasses. I am now considering buying the relatively new Sony BDP-S780 3D Blu-ray player. I am wondering if the Sony will be compatible with both the Samsung TV and the Samsung glasses--and by compatible, I mean will 3D movies play without any difficulty on the Samsung HDTV and will I be able to use my Samsung glasses to watch those movies. There is a particular reason that I want to buy this Blu-ray player instead of a Samsung Blu-ray player, which has to do with audio. This Sony player plays SACD's and I am going to get it further modified for my audio tastes. I just need to know if this exact player will be compatible with the other two items I mentioned above. Thanks so much for your help in advance.


----------



## yustr (Sep 27, 2004)

My guess is that the player has little to do with the 3D - that its all between the TV and the glasses. But :4-dontkno 

The only real way to be sure is to buy the Sony and give it a try? If it doesn't work you'll have to decide if the (very) limited number of 3D movies supercedes your obviously high standards for audio.


----------

